
Show HN: Bye-React – Migrate from React to Preact with One Command - colinmcd
https://github.com/colinmcd94/bye-react
======
fiatjaf
I know this isn't the right place to ask this, but where is Preact better than
Inferno? (I don't use any, but I really want to know, since Inferno advertises
itself as a fully compatible but much faster React alternative.)

